# Muffler delete for Cruze eco?



## Trybus (Sep 4, 2012)

I have the 2012 1.4L Turbo Cruze Eco. Has anyone done just a muffler delete, everything else stock? Does it sound nice? Not too loud and obnoxious? and do you think it would effect my back pressure at all? Or hurt my gas mileage?


----------

